# Leuchtende Linie



## goela (16. August 2003)

Habe gerade etwas wenig Zeit und komm auf die schnelle nicht drauf, wie ich in Photoshop eine leuchtende Linie, wie auf dem Bild gezeigt, machen kann.

Bin mir sicher, dass dies nicht so schwer sein dürfte - aber wie gesagt mir fehlt gerade etwas die Zeit!


----------



## Mark (16. August 2003)

Hi!

Eine - und bei Photoshop gibt es ja bekanntlich tausende Wege - Möglichkeit:

1. eine horizontale Linie, mit transparent-white-transparent gradient.
z.B. Neuer Layer, Gradient Tool (transparent->White->Transparent) darauf, single row Marquee Tool, Auswahl umkehren, löschen (alternativ Strg/Apfel-J)
oder auch eine Linie mit Maske...

2. Style "outer Glow".


----------



## goela (16. August 2003)

Danke für den Tip! Habe zwischenzeitlich auch etwas herumprobiert und es sieht fast so aus wie ich es haben will! Doch leider nur fast!
Da der Glow-Style sich linear ausbreitet, bekomme ich dann einfach ein "zylindrisches Glühen". Doch das Ziel ist ein eliptischer Verlauf (siehe grösseres Bild - angehängt als ZIP).

Habe schon mit einer eliptischer Maske bzw. Markierung anstatt gerader Markierung versucht. Sieht aber leider nicht so aus, wie ich es gerne haben will.


----------



## Comander_Keen (16. August 2003)

Abend,

fand diesen Effekt recht schick. Deshalb hab ich auch gleich mal nach einer Lösung gesucht.

1. schwarzer Hintergrund 
2. kreisauswahl (über die gesamte Breite) 
3. Mit diesem Radialverlaufswerkzeug gefüllt (von innen weiß nach außen blau)
4. diesen kreis dann auf 3 pixel gequetscht
5. im hintergrund eine weitere Ebene erstellt, welche dann mit zwei blauen farbverläuden (nach oben und unten) gefüllt wude. Die Verläufe sind maximal 2 Pixel höher als der gequetschte Kreis.
6. Noch ein wenig mit der Deckkraft gespielt.

Mein Ergebnis:

//edit: mit ein wenig mehr aufwand (zb. bei der Erstellung der Kreises) ist sicherlich ein besseres Ergebins zu erzielen. Aber das ist ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## Mark (16. August 2003)

Gut, zweiter Versuch ;-)

Neuer Layer -> Gradient "Transp->White->Transp" in breite des gewünschten weiß.
Single Row Marquee Tool -> Strg-J -> vorherige Ebene löschen.
Select Layer Transparency (Strg+Klick auf Layer).
Neuer Layer, Selection -> Expand/Ausweiten z.B. 5 px, Selection -> Feather/Weichzeichen(?) z.B. 3px. Mit z.B. Blau füllen.
Diesen Layer unter weiße Linie schieben, fertig ;-)

Besser???


----------



## Waterstorm (16. August 2003)

Also hab 85 % verstanden.
Also den 5 Punkt da steig ich voll aus kannst du das mal mit einem Bild beschreiben?
Und wie meinst du den Punkt 4??


----------



## Mark (16. August 2003)

Bei meinem obigen Lösungsansatz kann auch die weiße Linie expanded und gefeatherd werden.
Ergebnis:


----------



## Comander_Keen (16. August 2003)

So, hab noch mal eine größere Version gebastelt. Den dunklen Verlauf rechts und links habe ich unterschlagen.


----------



## Waterstorm (16. August 2003)

Ich will ne nerven bzw. stressen aber könnte das noch einmal jemand für dumme erklären?


----------



## goela (16. August 2003)

Hier meine Lösung - es gibt ja tausende bei Photoshop!

1. Neues Bild - 720x576 - Hintergrund Schwarz
2. Neuen Layer - Namen "Blue Glow"
3. Elliptical Marquee Tool (Elliptische Markierung) fixe Grösse 600px, 10px - Feather 5px
4. Markierung erstellen und in Bildmitte positionieren
5. Solid Fill - mit Farbe RGB(49,103, 219)
6. Filter Motion Blur - Wert 225 - 90 Grad
7. Neuer Layer - Namen "White Glow"
8. Rectangular Marquee (Rechteckige Markierung) fixe Grösse 400px, 2px - Feather 0px)
9. Markierung erstellen und in Bildmitte bzw. Mtte elliptischer Hintergrund
10. Filter Motion Blur - Wert 225 - 90 Grad

Damit bekomme ich mein gewünschtes Ergebnis - man kann natürlich die Einstellungen noch verfeinern bzw. noch mit Filtern usw. spielen um das Ergebnis zu Perfektionieren - dies hier soll nur eine "idiotensichere" Anleitung sein!  

Beispielsweise kann man den Farbverlauf der Ellipse mit Outer Glow noch verbessern.


----------



## Waterstorm (16. August 2003)

Cool...kannst ja doch meine Spache sprechen!
Danke viel mals


----------



## Comander_Keen (16. August 2003)

Also nochmal meine Version im ausführlichen Sinne:

- man hat ein Bild der Größe 600 x 600 Pixel
- man erstelle eine neue Ebene
- noch erstellt man eine runde Auswahl, welche an allen Seiten anliegt
- diese Auswahl füllt mal mit dem "Radial Gradient", Farben in dem Fall weiß und blau (wobei innen weiß /außen blau)
- diesen Kreis skaliert man dann im nächten Schritt, der Kreis wird gequetscht ( 4 Pixel hoch, und 600 Pixel Breite erhalten!) 
- danach erstellt man hinter der "Kreisebene" einen neue Ebene. 
- in diese Ebene werden weiter zwei (kleine) Verläufe eingefügt.
- Wir erstellen nun eine Auswahl (600 Pixel breit und ca. 7 Pixel hoch) und positionieren diese über den Mittelpunkt des gequetschten Kreises.
- Nun wird diese Auswahl mit einem blauen Verlauf (von blau in transparent) gefüllt. Also vom Mittelpunkt des ehemaligen Kreises (blau) bis zum Ende der Auswahl (Transparent). Dies sollte den gewünschten "Gloweffekt" verstärken.
- Nun wird der gleiche Verlauf auch im unteren Bereich (also unter dem Mittelpunkt des Kreises vollzogen)

... so, habs ausführlich versucht.


----------



## babone (16. August 2003)

Hallo! 

Habe es auch mal versucht! Erst hab ich mir gedacht, muss doch leicht sein, denkste!
   Hier die Version, ist es in der Richtung wie du es gemeint hast?

Edit : Oh, Habe anscheinend einige Threads verpasst! Muss mal gleich alle Vorschläge durch probieren!


----------



## goela (16. August 2003)

Habe ich auch erst Gedacht, dass es einfach gehen müsste - hab mich fast nicht getraut zu Fragen! Aber wie ich sehe, haben sich jetzt schon viele daran versucht!


----------



## Comander_Keen (16. August 2003)

Tja, mal wieder typisch Photoshop. 1000 Wege zum Ziel .. aber das gewünschte Ergebnis wird nie erreicht


----------



## babone (17. August 2003)

Jetzt hab ich mal die Version von goela ausprobiert. Ging ziemlich fix, ausser die Sache mit 90 Grad bei Motion Blur hat mich ein bischen irritiert! Ich hatte mit 0 Grad mehr Erfolg. Ansonsten echt cooler TUT, Danke!!


Gruss 

Babone


----------



## goela (17. August 2003)

Eben der 1001. Weg führt dann zum Ziel!

Mit den 90 Grad war Absicht!  Man soll ja bei der Arbeit noch was lernen - ne kleiner Scherz! Hatte ich nachträglich noch eingefügt und hatte vorher noch etwas in der vertikalen mit Motion Blur versucht! War noch 90Grad im "Speicher"!


----------



## Suchfunktion (17. August 2003)

*lol...*

hmm is das ne kacke wenn man die deutsche version von PS hat... lol, google-sprachtool lässt grüssen... *fg*

Also so ganz bekomme ich das alles noch nich hin... gibts noch ne möglichkeit, bzw. kann das mal jemand alles so übersetzen, wie man es im deutschen ps machen muss? weil englisch is nich so meine stärke und die befehle sind ja nich alle wörtlich übersetzt, so dass man nach dem übersetzen gut im raten sein muss, was das alles heisst 

Also danke im voraus...
ciao
Suchfunktion


----------



## Leever (17. August 2003)

Ich hab es ungefähr so gemacht:

-Hintergrund schwarz
-Neue Ebene, Kreis erstellen, mit nem hübschen Blauton füllen
-Die Ebene dublizieren, Kreis um ca 20% verkleinern und den Kreis
 mit einem weißlichen Ton in Richtung Blau (ganz ganz wenig) gefüllen
-Dann werden die Kreise nur auf der Y-Achse skaliert
 (schauen wie es am besten aussieht)
-Anschließend wird die Ebene mit der blauen Elipse 3 mal dubliziert
 wobei auf die unterste Ebene stark der Filter "Bewegungsunschärfe"
 angewendet wird, bei der zweiten weniger stark und bei der oberen
 wird leicht  "Gauscher Weichzeichner" angewenden.
-Die Ebene mit der weißen Elepse wird auch drei mal dubliziert
 auf die unterste Ebene "Bewegungs unschärfe" und auf die mittlere
 "Gauscher Weichzeichner" anwenden und schon ist man fertig.
-ggf. Kann man ja noch "Farbton und Sättigung" ändern

Mit den Werten müsst ihr euch selber ein wenig rum prügeln.
Einfach schauen wie es euch am besten gefällt.








P.S.: Also ich fand das nicht so schwer das mal eben hin zu bekommen. 

MfG. Leever


----------



## prometheus111980 (17. August 2003)

@Suchfunktion: Übersetzungen Photoshop Englisch - Deutsch


----------



## bendis (17. August 2003)

Hier mal meine Variante, bin in etwa so vorgegangen:

- Auswahlwerkzeug>Elipse gezeichnet
- Mit blauer Farbe gefüllt, Gaußschen Weichzeichner angewendet, Transformiert bis die Größe stimmte und Deckkraft auf 90% gesetzt

- Gerade helle Linie eingezeichnet
- Bewegungsunschärfe auf die Linie angewendet
- Mit der Line etwas mit Gaußschen Weichzeichner experimentiert und ein wenig transformiert

- Linienebene kopiert und auf die Kopie Ebenenmodus Aufhellen angewendet

MfG
Bendis


----------



## Waterstorm (17. August 2003)

Ja also die Lsöung da oben ist die beste bzw. leichteste.Also bei mir siehts jetzt net so perfeckt aus weil ich nen anderes Blau genommen hab etwas dunkleres!
Aber seht selbst!

Hab grad kein anderen Space


----------

